# The World Famous 2nd Annual Christmas Thread 2015



## mudwhistle

Well, it's that time of the year again!!​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie

mudwhistle said:


>


This would make a great desktop pic!


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie

Dayum. My eyes are getting some major eye candy! Remember, my monitor is my old tv set....47 inch I think. Or is it 42 inch? I dunno..but its BIG. So all pics and avie as HUGE. Me likey!


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> Well, it's that time of the year again!!​



So --- what happens?  Is it all visual?

Far out.

Got me checkin' the weather forecast for snow now.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Pogo




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## mudwhistle

Gracie said:


>


Must be glowbull warming....the tree is sinking


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Pogo




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie

Dayum! MY eyes are all like...BIG from these pics. Jeez, thems BIG. And so CLEAR and sharp. EYE CANDY! I'll take a pic of what I am seeing you yall can see too.

I will come back and thank pics soon as I am done posting a few more myself. Bing has shitloads of animal xmas pics and I am on a roll, lol.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## mudwhistle

Gracie said:


>


I see somebody is a smoker. 

Anyway....that a big one.

Monitor I mean.


----------



## Gracie

mudwhistle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see somebody is a smoker.
> 
> Anyway....that a big one.
> 
> Monitor I mean.
Click to expand...

Yep. I has my ciggies. And my little ashtray. And my back scratcher, lol. I try not to smoke in da house but its could out there, so I am also burning some nag champa and have my window cracked.
This tv monitor...I don't hafta squint any more!


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mdk




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mdk




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## mdk




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mdk




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## peach174




----------



## Pogo

​


----------



## Pogo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mdk




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## mudwhistle

Cassy Mo said:


>


Beautiful*


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Rothenburg Germany


----------



## mudwhistle

Wurtzburg Germany​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Funny, Mudwhistle, I think my 83 is the same building and surroundings that your 84 is, just different lighting.


----------



## Pogo

Especially for the OP..... ho ho ho 

​


----------



## mudwhistle

Cassy Mo said:


> Funny, Mudwhistle, I think my 83 is the same building and surroundings that your 84 is, just different lighting.


Yup....it is. Austria.


----------



## mdk

Our Christmas tree!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## skye

Betty Grable 1940s

Happy Christmas!


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Carole Lombard 1928


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Hong Kong


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Abu Dhabi


----------



## Esmeralda

Canada


----------



## Esmeralda

Spain


----------



## Esmeralda

Andalucia


----------



## Esmeralda

Spain


----------



## Esmeralda

Spain


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Madrid


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Dubai


----------



## Esmeralda

Poland


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Esmeralda

Christmas at Tiananmen Square


----------



## Esmeralda

Gamla Stan "Old town" Stockholm


----------



## Esmeralda

Athens






I was in Athens one year, when I lived in Turkey.  I bought an artificial tree at this shop to take home with me to Turkey.


----------



## Esmeralda

Athens


----------



## Esmeralda

Bangkok


----------



## Esmeralda

Belgrade


----------



## Esmeralda

Kuldiga Old Town, Latvia |


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Esmeralda

Saint Peter's Square, Vatican City







I was at the Vatican one Christmas too.
.


----------



## Esmeralda

Malta


----------



## Esmeralda

Costa Rica


----------



## Esmeralda

Bogata


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Spinster

Cassy Mo said:


>


How wonderful is this, an actual "light" house, lit house.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

New Year's Eve Japan


----------

